# It's a dogs life innit



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/ybheqoha


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The hound has been for his beauty treatment

Bathed, clipped , brushed 

£ 48 , but cheap at the price 

She bathes, clips and strips out his undercoat 

He loves her although she battles with his yeti feet , which he hates anyone touching 

He’s a long haired german shepherd , but we have him clipped to a bear 

Partly because when we go away in the van he loves to swim , and he lives in a centrally heated house 

And we struggle to brush him, he is 10 and no longer can jump onto the garage table, at 8 stone we can’t lift him , and we can’t bend well 

Still he’s looking good 

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My dog went to a groomers for the first time last year. She went in looking like Worzel Gummidge. I would have liked to have said she reappeared looking like a princess. Unfortunately that was not the case! Still a scruff but suits us down to the ground.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Esther has Border Collie, Parson Russel and Springer Spaniel in her genes. Her coat is very challenging. It is woolly rather than long though there are long bits in her undercarriage and her leggings. She trails so much mud in during this wet weather. Then the, mainly white, coat moults over everywhere. I know the previous owner used to take her to the groomer but I am reluctant to do it as I think they have to be lifted in to the bath and her back is really painful.
When we are back in the house I will put her in our shower.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt that shadow is lifted into the bath Pat 

You should check with the groomers 

I have shadows undercarriage clipped short, along with the rest of him 

Much easier to keep his thick undercoat stripped out

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I will Sandra, but not going to bother with baths while we are surrounded by a sea of mud 


I can't imagine the groomers crawling underneath a GSD, though, to clip his undercarriage. Perhaps they have steps or a ramp up to the grooming bench?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They have a grooming bench 

He’s clipped , a number one or two , underneath and the inside of his legs , he prob lies down 

The rest a bear clip 

It never occurred to me to have him clipped , but as a swimming hound in the logistics of a motorhome ?

Well it’s a no brainer, even so in the van he can stink depending on where he swam and how long it took for him to dry 

And in a central heated house he doesn’t need a long coat 

If a bath is accessible then maybe a close clip will limit the mud ?

I loved his long flowing coat when we could strip his undercoat , but he and we are getting older and stiffer 

We can’t lift him onto the bench and he can’t jump onto it anymore 

So every couple of months he goes to be pampered, bathed and clipped 

And the hound from hell who guards his home and van with his life , wanders around freely till we pick him up 

And when we return from our trips in the van, were he’s swum in lakes and sea 

Boy does he need it 
Sandra


----------

